# Milorganite



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Looking to put Milorganite on my TTTF and keep it dry with exception of rain.

Works great to keep deer off but not after it's soaked in a couple of days. That's my goal they are tearing the sh*t out of it.

Any issues with burning the grass or anything else?


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Since it is organic it should not burn. It needs warm weather to break down so I assume it would stick around for a while...


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

If you spill a lot you can burn, but it takes a meaningful spill.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I was spreading OceanGro, a Milo clone this past summer. a wheel on the spreader fell in a rut and it tipped over. spilled about 30 lbs. i used my hands to scoop as much as i could back into the spreader. I then spread it around with a rake as best i could. grass was cut at 4 inches and it was very hard to clean up. There was a LOT left on the ground. There was at least 1/2 inch of fert left on the ground, but i made sure the grass blades were sticking out. 
i had zero negative impact on the turf. in fact, it was SUPER green.


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Awesome thanks everyone for the responses! Seems to be safe.


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

Thanks for the idea. We have massive deer problems here in the Philly suburbs (hunting is not allowed in most townships). Many will tell you deer won't eat grass...lies...they eat mine every night because they are so hungry. Their hooves rip the turf up as well.

Going to try your idea of milorganite.


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

I only seem to have deer problems when my garden is growing. They stop by to destroy my green beans, cucumbers and tomatoes. Though I can see where they have laid down in the yard, the grass is flattened, they don't seem to eat the grass. What does that look like? I need to put up a trail cam to see if they stop by more frequently than I think. There is a large park nearby and the river is only a mile away.


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

I have used oceangro and milorganite, I was told as well that the dears don't like it. Makes sense since it stinks.


----------



## frostyshake (Jan 3, 2021)

I've read that spreading human male urine around the perimeter of your yard can keep the deer out. Haven't tried it myself because deer aren't a problem in my neighborhood.


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

macattack said:


> I only seem to have deer problems when my garden is growing. They stop by to destroy my green beans, cucumbers and tomatoes. Though I can see where they have laid down in the yard, the grass is flattened, they don't seem to eat the grass. What does that look like? I need to put up a trail cam to see if they stop by more frequently than I think. There is a large park nearby and the river is only a mile away.


It just looks clumpy. The constant hoof damage makes the lawn uneven. Additionally, you can see where they rip out the grass with their teeth. Pictures below. Keep in mind that at anyone one moment at night there are likely 5-10 deer in my yard. My lawn was perfectly level and very thick modern fescue in the fall. The pictures show the damage.


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

Right on cue. Just after my last post I looked out and they are eating the grass again...


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

@dport I feel your pain. I see up to 10-12 that I scare off at times. Mine looks just like that. More of a problem in seeded grass areas, they rip entire clumps out. Not too much damage on the sodded areas but more than I can stomach.

Well guys, so much for Milorganite. I put 2 bags down on about 8k sq ft of TTTF and it took all of about a few hours for them to be back.

Guess having the greenest yard in the neighborhood doesn't help either. 
I will be out there peeing on my lawn all night to try and stop them. Little do these deer know how much I love Venison. ;-)


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

the milorganite solution doesn't work for me either or if it does it only lasts a couple of days
anyone found a deer repellent product that actually works?


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

I do have Bobbex concentrated deer repellent which worked for a day or 2. About to put that down again but it's a short-lived effort.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

VALawnNoob said:


> the milorganite solution doesn't work for me either or if it does it only lasts a couple of days
> anyone found a deer repellent product that actually works?


An energetic dog.


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

I wished I have 3 dogs but can't let them roam free in the front yard. Have thought about something I used years ago to keep cats off my boat, a dog barking device which barks when motion is detected.

Challenge is the deer in my neighborhood are pets and everyone feeds them. When you try to scare them off they sit and look at you like you are going to give them food.

Tried a motion activated sprinkler but ended up returning it, was cheap junk.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

On my kbg lawn a spreader tip spill killed the area even after scooping and raking. Dog kept trying to roll in it too.


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

I'll have to keep a better eye out for that type of damage. Thanks. The deer crap however is easy to see.


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

Get a bb gun...just start tagging them in the rear...they will learn. ....


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks @Jersey_diy 
Thought about that or a sling shot. Think I will do it. Problem is with as many deer I have it will leave me with a yard full of copper BBs. ;-)


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Jersey_diy said:


> Get a bb gun...just start tagging them in the rear...they will learn. ....


Prepare for all the Karening and hand wringing from your neighbors.


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Hahahah no doubt!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@bassmanaustin Bear urine. My friend swears ever animal is repelled by bear urine.
Go Chiefs!


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks @Butler! Will give it a shot. Was just at Arrowhead just last week too bad I couldn't get tickets to see them beat the Browns ;-)


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

This might be a stretch but I know for predator discouragement they offer blinking red LEDs, is a pair couple inches apart. Supposed to look like predator eye shine, with the blinking supposed to simulate head movement and blinking. I haven't tried it.

I don't worry about the deer, worst problem we have with them is if the dog rolls in turds, they matt into labraddodle fur wonderfully. Wife wasn't impressed when she was petting him and found one matted in the fur behind his ear. :lol:


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Hahahha, have tried the lights to no avail thanks @BobLovesGrass

Our problem is our dogs roll in and *eat* the turds when we let them out....leaves for a great smell in the house ;-)


----------



## StanMI (Aug 18, 2020)

My yard is just shy of 10 acres. I live next to a 204 acre undeveloped parcel. Almost everything else is corn field. Deer like my yard best, makes no sense to me. I would think they would like to cover or the free food. I am not exaggerating, it's nothing special to have 30 deer in the yard just before sunset. Just started with the pellet gun to the but......... we shall see........


----------



## StanMI (Aug 18, 2020)

Should add.

I love Milo!! Never tried it for Deer, I'll give it a try.


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Cool @StanMI

The Milo didn't work. Not sure if you saw my previous post I posted a picture a few hours after putting Milo down and they were going at it. Let me know if the pellet gun works, I am at my wits end. I've got some bear urine on order because mine isn't scaring them off. Of course there are no bears here ;-)


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

What it takes to discourage animals is highly variable. If they like your grass but have lots of other options the smell of Milo might deter them, but if in a particular season your lawn is the best food option by a wide margin for some reason then they will be harder to deter.

I am sure milo, or urine or whatever work in some cases but not others.


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Good point @BobLovesGrass

Wish we were playing Green Bay in the Superbowl!


----------



## JERSEY (Sep 9, 2018)

they tear up my yard far worse than that.

since I have Kyb,,,,i bomb it with nitro in the spring..bammmmmmm fills right in.


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Cool what rating of Nitro @JERSEY? This is my first year with TTTF.


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

In a past life, I used Irish Spring soap around our garden area to deter deer. It seemed to work very well for us.


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Update: One thing I have found lately is Fish Oil Fertilizer has been good at keeping deer off my lawn. Even after shooting them numerous times with a Red Ryder BB Gun they still were coming back. The downside is this only lasts a few days and I have to spray it again. Hope I don't mess my TTTF up by fertilizing it too much but the stench definitely works.


----------



## AmateurHour (Jun 8, 2019)

bassmanaustin said:


> Thanks @Jersey_diy
> Thought about that or a sling shot. Think I will do it. Problem is with as many deer I have it will leave me with a yard full of copper BBs. ;-)


I have rabbits here. Use an airsoft gun. You can buy biodegradeable ammo for pretty cheap. It's non lethal (won't penetrate skin) but will afford a decent sting.


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

We used bars of Irish Spring soap. Drill a hole in it hang it around the property. Worked for us to keep deer out of our garden in the mountains. BUT none of our deer were fed by neighbors. YMMV


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

i was a fox in my previous life and I ward off most animals that will be detrimental to your lawn or garden


----------

